# Crank Replacement



## jharward (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a 1989 Cannondale SR400 road bike. Great shape including the frame. I want to switch to a compact crank to replace my original Shimano 105 crank. I'm looking at the Shimano FC-6750 compact crank. Can someone tell me what type of bottom bracket that I assume I will need? I have little to no experience in replacing cranks. Thank you.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You will Need the Shimano 6700 bottom bracket that goes with that crank.


----------



## jharward (Dec 1, 2011)

I seen some thins on line that say the bb shell will need to be faced by a bike shop to get the new crank to seat properly. Is that the case with an SR440 and a the new FC-6750 crank?

I would rather do the change out myself if possible.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

imo ... It wouldn't hurt to at least have an LBS wrencher with the right training and experience take a look at it. They have the right pro level tools if refacing or other work is maybe needed.

Post what you find out. I'm updating a '90 SR500, Black Lightning, that came to me with a 105 crank, FC-1056. The former owner put alot of miles on it, raced it in the '90s in college and for a few years after. The 105 crank is working great for now but I'll be looking at your upgrade down the road.


----------

